# what does the cervix do in early pregnancy?



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

ok my friend checks her cervix like a million times a day- has been TTC for 18 months- and her period is a day late, anyhow she wants to know what it is supposed to do in pregnancy- ie. mucus, position, softness and open/closed.
thanks so much!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm not completely sure about this, but if she were pregnant, there are still no obvious changes that early along. A medical providor cannot tell from simply palpating the uterus until about 6-8 weeks.

I do know that it should be closed and hard(like the tip of your nose), and stay that way throughout pregnancy. But a closed and firm cervix doesn't indicate pregnancy, just a lack of fertility.

HTH


----------



## liz-hippymom (Jul 17, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Okay, I'll share my experience. The cervix will move lots during pregnancy, so how high or low it is doesn't matter. My cervix always started getting a little softer and a little more open right before my period, continuing to soften and open until right after ovulation, when it would get hard and close tight. When I was pregnant, it stayed hard and tightly closed until about a week before baby was born.

as far as cervical mucous goes, that depends on the pregnancy. With my first, I had what I'd call egg-white fertile quality mucous throughout my entire pregnancy! With my second, I alternated between bone dry and creamy cm.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

My mom told me that your cervix softens when you get pg, and that she checked it when she got pg with my sister, and it was soft, and that's how she knew she was pg. The point is moot for me, because I can't reach my cervix any which way, but I wonder where she heard it, and if it's true that the cervix stays hard when you're pg, then why was hers soft?


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Persephone*
My mom told me that your cervix softens when you get pg, and that she checked it when she got pg with my sister, and it was soft, and that's how she knew she was pg. The point is moot for me, because I can't reach my cervix any which way, but I wonder where she heard it, and if it's true that the cervix stays hard when you're pg, then why was hers soft?

It might be one of those things that's different for each woman. If you know your normal state, through charting and regular cervical checks, and something is different, I'd say that's a good indicator that you're pregnant!







Mine always gets slightly softer right before AF, but stayed rock hard during my pregnancies.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

so there are changes in the pelvic vasculature that can change the color of the vagina to blue or purple (Chadwick's sign) and a color change in the cervix to blue (Goodell's sign) in the early weeks.
because of the change in vasculature the uterus and cervix are heavier and actually will pull downward a bit causing the area just above the pubic bone to sink in a bit making the tummy to appear more flat.
cervical changes other than congestion are lengthening and softening but although bits of softening may be felt earlier than 4 weeks softening is usually though to be felt as a confirmation at 4 weeks.
ferning of the mucous persists
increase in mucous production that can be quite thick
Ladin's sign is a softened spot in the anterior area at the cervical, uterine junction-- about 6 weeks
Hegar's sign is a zone of softening coupled with compressibility solidly 6 weeks

so as you can see cervical softening and changes are slow -- she may or may not feel a change when only a day or 2 pregnant but it is anyone's guess - I will say that the os is usually closed in early pregnancy


----------

